# Aldi pannier rack-South Derbyshire.



## cyberknight (24 Aug 2013)

Bought for my subway but as the bike is disc brakes it does not fit, according to 500mph pat there can be an issue with bolt tightness on the seat stay arms so maybe some loctite
Free, prefer collection or will post if someone will cover cost of postage.
Pinging below...
*@Baggies Man*

@simon the viking
@ThinAir
@MickeyBlueEyes


----------



## simon the viking (24 Aug 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Bought for my subway but as the bike is disc brakes it does not fit, according to 500mph pat there can be an issue with bolt tightness on the seat stay arms so maybe some loctite
> Free, prefer collection or will post if someone will cover cost of postage.
> Pinging below...
> *@Baggies Man*
> ...


 
Thanks for letting me know , but don't need one, so will let someone who needs its take up your kind offer


----------



## ThinAir (24 Aug 2013)

simon the viking said:


> Thanks for letting me know , but don't need one, so will let someone who needs its take up your kind offer



As per the above. But thanks for considering me


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Aug 2013)

Thanks for your consideration CK but I'm not in need of one. Cheers anyway.


----------



## Baggies Man (24 Aug 2013)

Same here, but i have just bought a Topeak seat bag, which carries all i need.

Thanks for the kind offer though.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Aug 2013)

Your welcome, obviously open to anyone but i know your local so i thought of you all 1st.


----------



## Chris-H (30 Aug 2013)

Hi, i'm picking an old town bike up this evening and will be needing a rack for it, if its still available could you let me know how much the postage will be and paypal addy please?
Cheers


----------



## cyberknight (31 Aug 2013)

Chris-H said:


> Hi, i'm picking an old town bike up this evening and will be needing a rack for it, if its still available could you let me know how much the postage will be and paypal addy please?
> Cheers


14 hours overtimethis week so sorry just seen this,i will have to work it out etc .


----------



## Chris-H (31 Aug 2013)

cyberknight said:


> 14 hours overtimethis week so sorry just seen this,i will have to work it out etc .


Not a problem mate i'm in absolutely no rush so at your leisure


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2013)

@Chris-H
PM me your address and i will get it sorted out asap .


----------



## Chris-H (5 Sep 2013)

cyberknight said:


> @Chris-H
> PM me your address and i will get it sorted out asap .


 Done mate


----------

